# Is tails.com food good?



## Kylo (May 4, 2018)

Has anyone used this site for your dog?
I’ve a Staffordshire bull terrier who’s now 14months and I really want the best food for him any advice would be great


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Not really. It's a bit gimmicky. I'd go for something with a high meat content and grain free if I wanted to feed kibble


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

There are a variety of recipes, some are better than others... You need to tweak the details you provide to get the best one.
Its not made specifically for your dog, as advertised. They have a bunch of different recipes and they just blend different ones in the same bag to fit best with the details you've given.
Its a gimmick rather than a great food.

There are far better foods out there for the price though.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

It's expensive generic foods - nothing super special. Not tailor made for your dog.

Have a look here - https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ Whatever works for your dog and your budget - mine gets a variety of complete raw, akelea or orijen kibble, akelea or forthglade wet food and raw meaty bones. Works for her, works for my budget.


----------



## Kylo (May 4, 2018)

The reviews on it are pretty good and since about 4 months I’ve got it from there and he wolfs it down and I took all the bad stuff out of like grains soya and all the unnecessary stuff. But I will look in to it more, what you suggest is best for a male Staffordshire 14months old and not nuterd


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

To be honest if he's liking it, doing well & you're happy with the price what else matters?


----------



## Kylo (May 4, 2018)

BlackadderUK said:


> To be honest if he's liking it, doing well & you're happy with the price what else matters?


Yeah but if there is actually a better food he could be getting for his age I would like to buy it so any suggestions would be great


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Kylo said:


> Yeah but if there is actually a better food he could be getting for his age I would like to buy it so any suggestions would be great


What exactly is better food? The current idea is grain free food, high meat content. However you just have to look around the forum for a while and see that some of these better foods do not suit people's dogs.

Have you ever walked your dog, gone to the vets, taken a walk down the street and thought wow all these dogs are amazing they look astounding they must be on some secret formula food. I bet half the dogs you see or more than half look incredible. Not all dogs are feed on what websites deem the best. Which at the end of the day is often just a opinion. Supermarket foods with their marketing campaigns still are as popular as ever...even though you need a PhD to read and understand the labelling fully.
You only need to look at Amazon for food reviews and compare the apparently poor star rated food with excellent reviews.

I get food is emotive. It's one thing we can pick and choose for our dogs to eat. However most dogs are just happy to eat.

All dog food has to follow guidelines which are strict.

You could be swapping and changing food for a long time to find 'the one'. Unless your dog has an allergy or intolerance then most foods are fine.

If your dog doesn't have a funny strong odour, poo is solid and not loose so easy to pick up and your dog looks fine then in my opinion the food suits.

The golden rule is what suits your dog, your lifestyle and your budget.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Kylo said:


> Yeah but if there is actually a better food he could be getting for his age I would like to buy it so any suggestions would be great


I do know what you're saying but, in my experience, the best food is the one that suits your dog... it's that simple. In the past I've done exactly what you are doing now, that search for something "better", wanting to do the very best for my dogs. Over the years I've probably tried most of the top end brands, no grain/high meat etc &, apart from hurting my wallet, I found most no better or worse than the food they were already on... in fact Eden, & to a lesser extent, Origen caused rear end problems that I don't want again!

Unless your dog has issues with the food he is currently doing well on my advice is to stick with it, don't feel guilty thinking you're not giving him the "best", you are doing him a favour 

You can, of course, make his meals more interesting by adding sardines, lightly scrambled egg etc. Even a scoop of Butchers tripe or Chappie can be mixed in if he is ok with it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as you are feeding him a good quality food I wouldn't change what you are already feeding him, as BlackadderUK, has said just add a few temping things into his kibble and he'll be fine.


----------

